# TD-6B Samson Lathe - $1200 (Pleasant Hill, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 19, 2020)

TD-6B Samson Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

14 X 40 Gap bed lathe with a 3 jaw and a 4 jaw chuck. Works great. NO tooling with lathe. Phase...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 20, 2020)

Wow somebody grab that one


----------

